# Hello from Nigerian Dwarf goats in northern Minnesota :)



## pelicanacresMN

It's a lovely -4 degrees F this evening & I hear we are suppose to have around -25 at some point this week--ugh! My name is Karen Las. Me, my husband and our just turned 4 yrs old son own Pelican Acres in Orr, Minnesota. We are an hour from the Canadian Border, 2 hours from Duluth/Superior & about 4 hours north of Minneapolis/St. Paul. We own Nigerian Dwarf goats for show & milking purposes along with them all being completely spoiled pets. About 1/2 of my herd has those gorgeous blue eyes. Currently we have 12 does & 2 bucks..hopefully 10 of the does are bred & due to kid starting around March 5th up through June. My website is http://www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres We are also a part of Deer Lodge Resort http://www.deerlodgeresort.com If you need a great vacation place--ask me about getting you a discount to stay at the Resort  
I look forward to checking out the topics on this forum & helping out with any info. I can give & hopefully making some new friends!!
I better throw some more wood in the woodstove & go finish up a few last chores in the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats

A Big Welcome to you Karen.... :wave: from northern California...so happy to have you here ..... If you have any questions... we are here... to try to answer them for you... :wink: :greengrin: 

Love your website....your goaties...and what a beautiful home.....  Again Welcome...welcome... :thumb:


----------



## bheila

:wave: Karen, my husband is from Borup/Ada MN. He doesn't miss the winters there :shrug: Welcome to TGS :stars:


----------



## Epona142

What a BEAUTIFUL little doeling!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Ohhh brrrrr!!!! I was complaining about the temps here!

Hello and welcome! I definately have been to your website before- I am pretty sure aways back you signed our guestbook!  I see you have some goats from Lance at Avian Acres- isn't he great? 
I got some from him this fall and can't wait to see what they do can for me!

Stay warm- and gald you are here! :type:


----------



## sweetgoats

AAAAWWWW, what an adorable doe you have there. 

So glad to see you here with us. :wave: Welcome.

I know we get cold here in Colorado, but -25 here and -25 in MN is a totally different temp. BBBRRRRR, you all get really cold. That wet cold down to the bones.


----------



## liz

Welcome from Mid Western PA!

You have a gorgeous little herd!! The doe pictured is very striking and it sounds like you will fit in here very well! We all  our kids!


----------



## RunAround

Yikes that's cold!!! :shocked: :help: 

I see you've got some stuff from TwinCreeks. Very nice goaties! :drool:

Welcome to TGS!! :wave:


----------



## RowdyKidz

:wave:


----------



## MissMM

Hi Karen - Welcome! I'm a couple hours south of you outside of McGregor. I have Pygoras & really wish I had their blanket of fleece to keep me warm. It was 17 below zero this morning and we have 19 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Thank you everyone for all of the warm welcomes! Todays temps made it to about 13 F above---heat wave lol! I am a little over an hour away from the town of Embarrass that hit 64 degrees BELOW in 1996. I'm usually fine with anything above 5+ degrees as long as there is no wind--otherwise I hibernate in my comfy home. I am so addicted to this forum already lol! I stayed on here until 1:30 last night..and probably will again tonight when my husband heads off for his midnight shift at work. I've been working on visiting all of the Nigerian Dwarf breeders recommended websites & it's fun seeing some of my goats relatives throughout the U.S.! It's great to see another MN breeder on here too :wave: We didn't have much snow until Christmas..now we have about 15" and the ice on the lake is a about 12.5 inches thick. I was hoping we could sneak away without much snow until after our Subaru ice racing event that we host in mid-January but now we're going to have to get the plow out there.


----------



## Idahodreamer

Hi, welcome to thegoatspot! :wave: . We used to live in SD. 
Gosh, you guys have it cold!


----------



## citylights

warm and cozy here in SAn Diego -- we start griping when the temp falls below 60!!! Welcome!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Is 27 too young to retire lol! I apparently need a winter home in Florida or California :wink:


----------

